# TCP/IP



## Aryan (8. Dez 2006)

moin moin alle,

Ich habe einen Server/Client unter jave geschrieben (meistens von netz kopiert  ) und dafür verwende ich wie alle anderen ( import java.net.* davon wird die beiden Class ServerSocket & Socket benutzt.

meine Proble ist das ich meine eigene ServerSocket & Socket klasse programieren muss. :-( 

kann jemand bitte mir dabei hielfen ?

Danke 
Aryan[/quote]


----------



## meez (13. Dez 2006)

In Java nicht wirklich möglich...


----------



## Aryan (18. Dez 2006)

Danke meez,
es muss nicht unbedingt in java sein, hast du ne Ahnung ob man es mit C# machen kann ???

mfg
Aryan


----------



## Roar (18. Dez 2006)

vermutlich auch nicht, dazu brauchst du ne maschinennahe sprache, ich frage mich auch wozu du das machen *musst* :?:


----------



## Aryan (20. Dez 2006)

moin moin Roar,

zitat von unserem Prof. 
"die Vorgabe bei der Programmierarbeit ist - keine vorgefertige sockets zu benutzten."
also ich muss TCP/IP Programieren ohne verwendung vom Sockets.

entwider muss ich mein eigene socket schreiben oder keine Ahnung :-(

grüß
ich


----------



## AlArenal (20. Dez 2006)

Was versteht dein Prof unter einem "vorgefertigten Socket"? Frag ihn ggf. anstatt zu versuchen seine Aussage zu interpretieren...


----------



## SlaterB (20. Dez 2006)

verwende vielleicht das was TCP/IP auch verwendet:
Datagramme, einzelne zustandslose Pakete,

dafür brauchst wohl auch Sockets, aber andere


----------



## Jango (20. Dez 2006)

Kann mir das mal jemand erklären? Meine ich ernst. Sockets braucht man doch immer dafür, aber die sind doch nicht direkter Bestandteil der Programmiersprache, oder? Also, weil er schreibt, "vorgefertigte Sockets von der Programmiersprache".
Was hat denn ein Socket mit einer Programmiersprache zu tun? Also direkt? *binlernfähig*


----------



## wranger (21. Dez 2006)

Moin,

ich krame mal im meinem Gedächtnis nach wie das doch war.

Während des Studiums hatten wir die Aufgabe bekommen ein Ping -Programm zu schreiben. Da bot sich natürlich C für an. Das ganze haben wir über ein RawSocket gelöst, soll heißen die einzelnen Bits des ICMP-Paketes von Hand gesetzt. 

Natürlich brauchen wir zur Kommunikation auch ein Socket. Der Socket stellt also die "Hardware" da auf der man schreibt. Und nach meinem Verständnis muss diese vom OS vorgegeben werden und wurde es auch.

Also man kann in C jeden Inhalt eines Datenpaketes selber bestimmen aber nicht den Socket-Datei.

Liege ich falsch?

MfG
wranger


----------

